# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Без чего в духовный мир не пустят?

## Sergey R

Харе Кришна Патита Павана Прабху! Мои Вам поклоны!


Скажите пожалуйста, вот бытует мнение среди преданных что если преданный не обзавелся семьей и не имел никогда детей, то он пренебрег укладом жизни грихастхи и хочет по легкому в дух. мир вернуться.  Кришне это может не понравиться.

А чем опасно для преданного если он семьей не обзавелся?  как это сказывается на дух. жизни и на шансах вернуться к Богу??


Ваш слуга!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Харе Кришна Патита Павана Прабху! Мои Вам поклоны!
> 
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста, вот бытует мнение среди преданных что если преданный не обзавелся семьей и не имел никогда детей, то он пренебрег укладом жизни грихастхи и хочет по легкому в дух. мир вернуться.  Кришне это может не понравиться.
> 
> А чем опасно для преданного если он семьей не обзавелся?  как это сказывается на дух. жизни и на шансах вернуться к Богу??
> 
> 
> Ваш слуга!


Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что из ашрама брахмачари, преданный может перейти в грихастха-ашрам, в ванапрастха-ашрма или принять саньясу. Любое из этих действие понравится Кришне, если оно обдумано и согласовано с духовным учителем. Несмотря на то, что в кали-югу семейная жизнь как социальное устройство преобладает, зачастую она не является грихастха-ашрамом. Скорее её надо называть грихамедха-ашрамом. И если преданный чувствует, что не сможет стать достойным грихстхой, что его затятнет в грихамедху, то он может посоветоваться со своим духовным учителем и перешагнуть через эту часть социального развития. Для Кришны главное не порядок прохождения ашрамов, а преданность и разумность.

----------

